# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Favourite Female Cutting It Character

## Jessie Wallace

Who is your Favourite Cutting it character out of 
Allie, Darcey, Sydney, Mellisa

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I voted for Mellisa, but this was also a very close one, nearly voted for Allie.

----------


## Abbie

allie of course

----------


## Chris_2k11

allie

----------


## samantha nixon

i think melissa as shes great

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i think melissa as shes great


Yeap i agree, she is one great actress.

----------


## Emmak2005

Does the James Midgley character count? He's so infeminate. (not in real-life though as he's dating Entertainment Today's Jeni Falconer) Apparently he was on GMTV today. I remember him when he was Emmerdale as Emily Kirk's boyfriend, not long after Butch had died, and before he spiked his hair like David Beckham & Leo Taylor from EastEnders.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Does the James Midgley character count? He's so infeminate. (not in real-life though as he's dating Entertainment Today's Jeni Falconer) Apparently he was on GMTV today. I remember him when he was Emmerdale as Emily Kirk's boyfriend, not long after Butch had died, and before he spiked his hair like David Beckham & Leo Taylor from EastEnders.


Lol.  :Lol:   You can vote for him in the male vote, such a great character.

----------


## Dannifin88

Melissa is a great character i hope they bring back another series of cutting it and she is one of the main characters

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

my fav was allie but she has gone now so i like Melissa as well

----------


## Kylie

Allie is and always will be Cutting It.... she is what the whole thing is about

----------


## Lindy

Mellisa all the way.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Nah I Liked Ruby She Was A Good Character Especially When It Turned Out She Was Actually Allies Daughter

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Allie without a doubt.

----------


## pops110874

My fave was ruby purely for phenomonal use of the word "blobbing"

Fantastic stuff!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah she was my fave too because of the storylines she brought into the show

----------


## Em

> My fave was ruby purely for phenomonal use of the word "blobbing"
> 
> Fantastic stuff!



Blobbing - Oy my god had completely forgot about that - that was my fave word for ages!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ruby was a blobbing brill character but its hard to believe she's responsible allie's daughter

----------


## Bryan

wheres all the other great characters? ruby? mia? etc...

----------


## JustJodi

*I am with BB because I thought Ruby was a fantastic character! So I voted for other. I hardly remember any thing with Melissa in it*

----------


## Bryan

> *I am with BB because I thought Ruby was a fantastic character! So I voted for other. I hardly remember any thing with Melissa in it*


she was the useless addition to the cast in the final season... trying to replace ruby and mia as the love rival and 2nd female in the show...she was so weak that the producers couldnt see potential for a 5th series without allie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ruby was definately my favourite character but i must have missed something why did gavin not see his daughter by ruby and why did ruby not turn up to her mums funeral

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Allie but it was hard to choose out of her Melissa and other becuase i liked Ruby

----------


## Bryan

> Allie but it was hard to choose out of her Melissa and other becuase i liked Ruby


its hard for me to understand how anyone can put melissa and allie in the same league, there is no comparrsion, mz allie henshall faraddey is just superb!

----------


## leanne27

i loved Mia, how could you not love her? i missed her sooooo much she was so much more clever than any of the other characters, she's a legend

----------


## x Amby x

I like Sydney, shes a great character. Sian Reeves is cool too.

----------


## zippo

i like ruby the best..what else is she in?

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> its hard for me to understand how anyone can put melissa and allie in the same league, there is no comparrsion, mz allie henshall faraddey is just superb!


I liked Melissa because of the person who played her she is a fab actress and ive liked her since she arrived in Casualty so i was pleased to see her in Cutting it

----------

